# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Help with attaching external stairs

## skidave

Hi everyone, 
I'm just finishing off my deck and need to sort out the stairs. My question is what is the process for getting the stairs (treads & stringers) installed? 
I'm wondering how I make my stairs similar to that attached. I'm fine with making the treads/stringers - so I guess my question is, how do I install that bottom step and attached it to some sort of posts underneath? 
It looks like traditionally the step was somehow attached to concrete stumps underneath, then the stringers frog mouth over this bottom step, then rest up on the floor at the top? 
Does that make sense? Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## ringtail

At the bottom, that is the traditional way of doing it. Little concrete stumps with an ant cap, bottom tread sitting on the ant cap with the stringer cut off flush with, and behind the bottom tread. I hate this method with a passion for 2 reasons. 1 the stringers/bottom tread are not normally fixed to the stumps and 2, the bottom tread rots from sitting on the ant cap out in the weather. I always use a 50 mm stirrup on the bottom of the stringer, maybe back 1 tread. It allows no water to sit any where, is strong and gives a visual termite barrier. Sometimes I'll use a 90/100 mm stirrup and use the bottom newel posts, if they are half  checked to sit on the outside of the stringer.

----------


## skidave

Thanks Ringtail - that actually makes good sense. I don't suppose you have a photo of this in action? Just makes it easier for me if I can visualise how something is done... 
Cheers!

----------


## ringtail

I should be able to dig something up out of my job photos. May take a day so bear with me

----------


## skidave

Not a problem - I appreciate the help, so just let me know when you've got to it. Cheers!

----------


## ringtail

having a few computer issues - bear with me.

----------


## skidave

That's fine - I prob won't be starting until next weekend

----------


## ringtail

photo should be up tonight

----------


## skidave

Still no luck mate? haha

----------


## ringtail

Having some major computer issues. Its getting rebuilt bit by bit at the moment. I have the photo, just have to post it - bit hard when the computer wont recognise my camera. Soon, I promise.

----------


## ringtail

Really sorry mate but its going to be Monday before this bastard computer is ( hopefully ) fixed. I'll see if the wife will let me do it on her work laptop, dont like my chances though.

----------


## skidave

No dramas

----------


## ringtail

Ok, got the puter fixed. They are not the best photos but give you an idea That bit of timber at the front below the stringer is formwork that is yet to be removed

----------


## skidave

Awesome mate! Just what I was after. Thanks heaps!

----------


## ringtail

No dramas, got there in the end

----------

